# Schwinn Corvette 5 Speed Info Needed



## Pedalin Past (Jan 18, 2011)

Recently picked up a Schwinn 5 Speed Corvette #L152117,  in need of repair.  The shifter has been broken off the top bar with part of the weld remaining.  I need info and/or pics of a shifter and how it was mounted.   Hopefully I can modify another Schwin shifter for a replacement.  Bike is currently single speed but I have acquired the 5 speed rear wheel assy.  Help me get the fast one back on the road!


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 23, 2011)

another corvette 5 speed.i also own a 5 speed along with several of my friends.i started a thread just for 5 speed corvette owners on the schwinnbikeforum.sign on the forum and post your info.i'm sure one or more of us can help you with whatever you need.there's also a registry for the 5 speeds on the same forum.here's a link.

http://www.schwinnbikeforum.com/index.php?topic=4526.0


----------



## GTs58 (May 31, 2014)

Pedalin Past said:


> Recently picked up a Schwinn 5 Speed Corvette #L152117,  in need of repair.  The shifter has been broken off the top bar with part of the weld remaining.  I need info and/or pics of a shifter and how it was mounted.   Hopefully I can modify another Schwin shifter for a replacement.  Bike is currently single speed but I have acquired the 5 speed rear wheel assy.  Help me get the fast one back on the road!




Well it's been over three years and your bike was just sold again. This time by Dan on ebay. It sold for a pretty good price too. 
http://www.schwinnbikeforum.com/index.php?topic=28466.0


----------

